# LBF Discontinued?



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

> *Hello Again Kyle;*
> 
> *I have exactly 52 oz. of Bulls Eye Flake left in stock and Stokkebye*
> *has discontinued it. I have 2 1.5 lb. boxes and 4 oz. of a partial box.*
> ...


What gives?


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Whaaaaaaaaattttttttttttttt??????????????

Maybe look for contact info on the Stokkebye website?


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I thought I read the other day that the PS Luxury blends wouldn't be available for a short time, didn't hear anything about them being cancelled. I wonder if someone has misinterpreted their current unavailability to mean they are no longer going to be produced.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Wallbright said:


> Whaaaaaaaaattttttttttttttt??????????????
> 
> Maybe look for contact info on the Stokkebye website?


You got it. I'll fire off an email to them quick and see what the sitch its.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

I was looking for some LTF also and there seems to not be any in stock anywhere!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I think we can take heart in this: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...y-navy-luxury-twist-bullseye.html#post3495762


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

freestoke said:


> I think we can take heart in this: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...y-navy-luxury-twist-bullseye.html#post3495762


I'm hoping so.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

There's a lot of misinformation out there about certain blends, and I don't want to blame anyone, but it seems like some people are telling some real whoppers about certain blends so they can move them quicker. And then, of course, the rumors spread like wildfire. It also doesn't help that the companies do not have the best public relations. (Note to tobacco companies: If you need PR representation, I am available for hire and would do a better job, much better, that you are currently doing.)


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

I can't find the old thread I'm remembering. . .but it's been said that Stokkebye blends are made by another major manufacturer (the people who currently produce Dunhill, I believe). 
So, when the company is busy with Dunhill, or whichever other blends they sell, they won't make LBF/LTF/LNF for a certain time. 
I'm not 100% sure this is the case. But it makes sense to me--and I am very sure that the majority of pipe blends are made in relatively few factories at this point. 

All that said, I wouldn't think LBF is in any danger of going extinct. If you were a manufacturer and looking to cut back, why get rid of a crowd favorite?

Most importantly, I'd like to thank the OP for yet another thread justifying my compulsion to buy large quantities of tobacco every couple of months. Pretty sure I have enough LBF to last me the next 20 years in the cellar!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

freestoke said:


> I think we can take heart in this: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...y-navy-luxury-twist-bullseye.html#post3495762


Yeah, Trout Langston's post in that thread was what I was referring too.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

I got the email this morning as well. I ordered a 1.5 box just in case. Either way I'll smoke it eventually.


----------



## Stan41 (Sep 30, 2009)

Either way I am glad I ordered 4 boxes in December.
Stan


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I've a year old jar with about 4oz in it. Think I'll let it sit for a while, just in case. eep:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

CaptainEnormous said:


> I can't find the old thread I'm remembering. . .but it's been said that Stokkebye blends are made by another major manufacturer (the people who currently produce Dunhill, I believe).
> So, when the company is busy with Dunhill, or whichever other blends they sell, they won't make LBF/LTF/LNF for a certain time.
> I'm not 100% sure this is the case. But it makes sense to me--and I am very sure that the majority of pipe blends are made in relatively few factories at this point.


I also remember reading this somewhere that the Dunhill tobaccos are made at the same place... But here is one for you, I went to verify this information and found that Villiger Stokkebye is under the umbrella of the famous Scandinavian Tobacco Group... So that right there may explain a lot...

Here is a link to their brands...
Complete brand list - pipe tobacco

Note brands such as Capstan, Clan, Mick McQuaid, and St Bruno are on that list, yet we still cant get them over here... what a crime... Maybe our resident representative can do something about that?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> I also remember reading this somewhere that the *Dunhill tobaccos are made at the same place.*.. But here is one for you, I went to verify this information and found that Villiger Stokkebye is under the umbrella of the famous Scandinavian Tobacco Group... So that right there may explain a lot...
> 
> Here is a link to their brands...


Odd that Dunhill doesn't appear on this list. They had to pay a pretty penny for THAT brand name I'd image. Last I heard, Orlik was pumping out the Dunhill line and they're on the list, but you'd think Dunhill would be right there in your "brand name" face. :ask:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Odd that Dunhill doesn't appear on this list. They had to pay a pretty penny for THAT brand name I'd image. Last I heard, Orlik was pumping out the Dunhill line and they're on the list, but you'd think Dunhill would be right there in your "brand name" face. :ask:


Yeah, that struck me as odd too... But what really gets me is that the same company that produces the Stokkebye tobaccos, OGS, Escudo, Erinmore... also produces some of the most sought after Europe/UK only blends... they sip us OGS in mass quantities but refuse to ship us any Mick McQuaid Plug... Whats up with that?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> ...they ship us OGS in mass quantities but refuse to ship us any Mick McQuaid Plug... Whats up with that?


They figure it's too good for us.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> ...under the umbrella of the famous Scandinavian Tobacco Group... Note brands such as Capstan, Clan, Mick McQuaid, and St Bruno are on that list, yet we still cant get them over here... what a crime...


YES YES YES! I have no idea why certain brands were pulled from the US market (and not knowing the history, maybe some have never been available here).

Maybe there's a reason floating around that can be found using Google - I'll look right now - but could it be that the US-OTCs are just too well-received for any others to have taken hold here?

Edit: I shot off an email to STG and our distributor asking this very question!

Edit #2: All this hard work has me craving Warrior Plug!!!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I remember when the Dunhill blends were announced, back a year or soo ago. Orlick the manufactor, stopped producution of LBE, LNF, and LTF and probley a few others. Hence there was a shortage of the blends for a while till orlik could start up production again. 
Now I wonder why it not possible for Orlik to just expand soo we don't have to deal wtih the annual disappearing act of PS blends.....Hello Orlik heheh
troy


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

szyzk said:


> YES YES YES! I have no idea why certain brands were pulled from the US market (and not knowing the history, maybe some have never been available here).
> 
> Maybe there's a reason floating around that can be found using Google - I'll look right now - but could it be that the US-OTCs are just too well-received for any others to have taken hold here?
> 
> ...


The US OTCs are really a totally different breed... I don't see them competing with UK blends... let us know what you find out


----------



## Trout Langston (Dec 1, 2011)

Folks, I have wonderful, wonderful news. ALL of the Peter Stokkebye bulk blends ARE still being produced. They are, and will continue to be, produced at the exact same factory, using the exact same recipes and the exact same leaf. The prices will be the exact same as well. There is a transition that is about to occur in terms of the official U.S. distributor. This change will occur officially on April 1 (no, it's not an April Fool's joke). Until that time, you are very likely to encounter shortages on many of your favorite Peter Stokkebye blends, including all of the Luxury Flake blends. This is transition is the ONLY reason for out-of-stocks. The Denmark facility has plenty of capacity to handle all blends and brands. It all comes down to how much U.S. distributors order.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Leonard, does that include Balkan Supreme? I don't see it on Stokkebye's website.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> The US OTCs are really a totally different breed... I don't see them competing with UK blends... let us know what you find out


Here's a copy & paste from STG, with minor edits where their usage of English was a bit wonky...

_"Dear Mr. Szy**z*k

Thank you for your question&#8230;.

We have a lot of products in our portfolio and we distribute widely to the entire world with pipe tobacco. However, there are two main factors contributing to an [edit] uniform product portfolio across markets.

First off, the markets are very different in terms of preferences. And we need some rotation on the store shelves in order for the products not to go too old. For instance you mention Capstan. It has a high rotation In Denmark, but it would stand on the shelves for too long in US shops.

Second off, the industry is interlocked in different ways. [edit] For instance, we own the right to sell St. Bruno in Duty Free shops, however all other places British American Tobacco owns the right and trademark, thus it is their decision.

I hope that cleared up your question!"_


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Here's a copy & paste from STG, with minor edits where their usage of English was a bit wonky...


Were they using words like "Wonky"? :lol:

Those limey bastards! They are obviously out of touch with the market. The fact that SG sells every bit of what they send over ought to be a clue. I bet retail outlets like SP and P&C would turn the inventory of these tobaccos frequently... Maybe you should post the e-mail address here and we can start a campaign to bring us the goods!

I'm just kidding about the limey bastard thing BTW!!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

DanR said:


> Were they using words like "Wonky"? :lol:
> 
> Those limey bastards! They are obviously out of touch with the market. The fact that SG sells every bit of what they send over ought to be a clue. I bet retail outlets like SP and P&C would turn the inventory of these tobaccos frequently... Maybe you should post the e-mail address here and we can start a campaign to bring us the goods!


Here's my thinking...

I'm guessing a good portion of their concern regarding this is the issue of supply and that they don't want to publicly acknowledge it. If they come out and say "We could reintroduce Product W to the US market but can't produce enough to keep you happy; you may recognize this from the periodic scarcity of our other fine tobaccos Product X, Product Y and Product Z", they run the risk of looking like a two-bit operation. In reality, though, we'll sit patiently for four months for a pound of Penzance to be shipped overseas so it's no real concern to us.

That's why I'm guessing there's another more sinister, nefarious reason... At least that's what I want to believe.

Or wait. I'm sure that last part is wrong, but there are some other factors involved too.

Writing them won't hurt, though. I'm already forming a witty and scathing response in my head. :lol:

Edit: Since TroutLangston is the US liason, from here on out it's best to direct all inquiries to him!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Addendum: I strongly urge ANYONE who's interested in the "Imperial" tobaccos to write to TroutLangston. Needless to say, STG is closely watching consumer trends regarding pipe smoking in Europe and he's excited to hear that there might be a market, albeit small, for some of these brands in the US.

Get on the horn, folks! Mobilize your interwebs, Puff!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Addendum: I strongly urge ANYONE who's interested in the "Imperial" tobaccos to write to Hans. He's already responded to me via email and we're going to have a phone chat tomorrow afternoon. Needless to say, STG is closely watching consumer trends regarding pipe smoking in Europe and he's excited to hear that there might be a market, albeit small, for some of these brands in the US.
> 
> Get on the horn, folks! Mobilize your interwebs, Puff!


I'm going to write him right now!


----------



## Trout Langston (Dec 1, 2011)

ChronoB said:


> Leonard, does that include Balkan Supreme? I don't see it on Stokkebye's website.


As of right now, no. From what I can tell, this hasn't been actively produced for several years. I'm not saying never again of course...


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Trout Langston said:


> As of right now, no. From what I can tell, this hasn't been actively produced for several years. I'm not saying never again of course...


That's disappointing to hear. Propert English is a pretty good English blend, but Balkan Supreme was far better. I sure hope they start it back up.


----------



## Trout Langston (Dec 1, 2011)

szyzk said:


> Here's my thinking...
> 
> I'm guessing a good portion of their concern regarding this is the issue of supply and that they don't want to publicly acknowledge it. If they come out and say "We could reintroduce Product W to the US market but can't produce enough to keep you happy; you may recognize this from the periodic scarcity of our other fine tobaccos Product X, Product Y and Product Z", they run the risk of looking like a two-bit operation. In reality, though, we'll sit patiently for four months for a pound of Penzance to be shipped overseas so it's no real concern to us.
> 
> ...


Gentlemen, Gentlemen... Please don't be too scathing to my friend and collegue Hans (Danish by the way, not a 'Limey'). Let me assure you that there is nothing sinister or nefarious going when it comes to some of the brands being mentioned being sold here in the U.S. I've had the pleasure of spending a day at the factory in Denmark that produces many of the brands you mentioned, and I assure you it is far from a 'two-bit' operation. Said operation is probably the most advanced of its kind on the planet, produces more pipe tobacco than any other factory on the planet, and exports pipe tobacco to more than 50 countries.

Here's some more good news: As the brand manager for Pipe and RYO at STG-Lane Limited here in the U.S., I'm responsible for managing the U.S. pipe tobacco portfolio, including helping the company make decisions regarding which brands and blends to distribute, and helping determine what quantities to order and when.

That's one of the main reasons I'm a part of this forum - to hear input from all of you, the most die-hard and knowledgable of pipe smokers.

Now, regarding some of the brands you mentioned - Hans is of course correct, while STG may produce the tobacco, we don't always own the brands. Someone like BAT asks us to make something, and we make it. For other brands, we own the rights in say, Latvia, but in the U.S. and, again, it is up to the brand owner in each country to determine what to order and place.

Pardon the rant. My goal here is to learn, educate and share.

Leonard Wortzel
Brand Manager, Pipe and RYO Tobacco
STG-Lane Limited


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Trout Langston said:


> Now, regarding some of the brands you mentioned - Hans is of course correct, while STG may produce the tobacco, we don't always own the brands. Someone like BAT asks us to make something, and we make it. For other brands, we own the rights in say, Latvia, but in the U.S. and, again, it is up to the brand owner in each country to determine what to order and place.


Thanks, Leonard. I guess brand ownership isn't so straightforward, huh?


----------



## Trout Langston (Dec 1, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Thanks, Leonard. I guess brand ownership isn't so straightforward, huh?


My eyes were certainly opened. Even the rights for Captain Black are owned by others in certain countries, though we make it all right here in Tucker.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Trout Langston said:


> Gentlemen, Gentlemen... Please don't be too scathing to my friend and collegue Hans...


Great to hear from you, Leonard! First, let me say that I - and many others - are pretty sarcastic in our comments. Nothing said was intended to be negative.

Working at a tobacconist, I know that brand image is important. That's why I speculated that a possible reason for some brands not being sold here is because production could be slow or limited - as it is with some Esoterica and Sam Gawith's, for example. I could see a manager being worried that the perception of the company is that it's "two-bit" if it can't keep product on the shelf, but obviously that's not the case. In fact, I think limited availability has driven up demand for some products!

My initial reaction to Han's response was that it was a canned "corporate speak" email, but after reassuring him that availability means nothing - it's all about quality - and his response back, I see that he's more than open to hearing and speaking to US customers. I think it's positive that he's seeing a demand for some of these in other European countries where they've had problems selling them in the past, and I hope the US can follow suit.

Second, do you have a list of which tobaccos STG-Lane would own the rights to distribute in America if there was a demand?

Edit: I also know this is straying from the original discussion, so I'd be more than happy to continue discussing it in another thread or via PM. Thanks!


----------



## Trout Langston (Dec 1, 2011)

szyzk said:


> ...do you have a list of which tobaccos STG-Lane would own the rights to distribute in America if there was a demand?
> 
> Edit: I also know this is straying from the original discussion, so I'd be more than happy to continue discussing it in another thread or via PM. Thanks!


Yes I do. Or I will in about two weeks or so. Give it until the first week of March, then I'll start a new thread asking for specific input from the members of the forum on exactly this topic. Stay tuned!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the update Leonard. And as Andrew states, we are just poking a little fun in this thread too, which is sometimes hard to discern when in written form. Hell, I don't even know what a "limey" is, just playing around...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Trout Langston said:


> Yes I do. Or I will in about two weeks or so. Give it until the first week of March, then I'll start a new thread asking for specific input from the members of the forum on exactly this topic. Stay tuned!


I will keep an eye out for it, thanks!

Andrew, thanks for posting the information you got as well... maybe someday soon we will be able to enjoy some of those hard to get blends...


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

Trout Langston said:


> Yes I do. Or I will in about two weeks or so. Give it until the first week of March, then I'll start a new thread asking for specific input from the members of the forum on exactly this topic. Stay tuned!


Welp, I can not wait for this!

and i am glad those LBFs are going to be back in stock soon . Had to read all 3 pages carefully to make sure I did not miss anything


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

On a related note:

I just heard (hopefully a rumor) that Orlick's Golden Sliced will no longer be available in the US due to this Stokkebye reshuffle. Can anyone tell us what the truth on that is?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> On a related note:
> 
> I just heard (hopefully a rumor) that Orlick's Golden Sliced will no longer be available in the US due to this Stokkebye reshuffle. Can anyone tell us what the truth on that is?


Noooooo, that would be awful...


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

doubt that OGS would be discontined here in the states, since it has a loyal following. But we shall see. Now I know what I'll be doing with my tax return. taking care of a bit of a TAD problem. and some snuff 
troy


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> On a related note:
> 
> I just heard (hopefully a rumor) that Orlick's Golden Sliced will no longer be available in the US due to this Stokkebye reshuffle. Can anyone tell us what the truth on that is?


I would be pretty bitter about that, I dont see why they would because there seems to be quite a market for it here.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

mmiller said:


> I would be pretty bitter about that, I dont see why they would because there seems to be quite a market for it here.


The way it's been explained to me (and, again, I've talked to no one with first-hand information) is that OGS is basically being displaced in the restructuring, meaning this isn't necessarily voluntary but is happening because no distribution agreement has been made. Again, assuming this is true at all, which it very well may not be.


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

TommyTree said:


> The way it's been explained to me (and, again, I've talked to no one with first-hand information) is that OGS is basically being displaced in the restructuring, meaning this isn't necessarily voluntary but is happening because no distribution agreement has been made. Again, assuming this is true at all, which it very well may not be.


Well, it happened with another Orlik produced brand, Dunhill. They were not coming into the US for several years due to lack of a sanctioned importer.

hp
les


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

There will be a run on OGS in 3, 2, 1... :lol:


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I just heard that all english blends are gonna be banned here in the states...


figured I would start another panic!  


BTW thanks Leonard for the info I was starting to panic since the 2 luxury blends are my mainstay.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Firedawg said:


> I just heard that all english blends are gonna be banned here in the states...


Not funny. :tsk: hahaha


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

oke:


mmiller said:


> Not funny. :tsk: hahaha


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Firedawg said:


> oke:


:lol: I like my englishes Im already panicing about OGS I hope all of it gets to stay as well as get some more brands here.


----------



## Trout Langston (Dec 1, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> The way it's been explained to me (and, again, I've talked to no one with first-hand information) is that OGS is basically being displaced in the restructuring, meaning this isn't necessarily voluntary but is happening because no distribution agreement has been made. Again, assuming this is true at all, which it very well may not be.


The good news is you are speaking without some with first-hand information. OGS is not being displaced. It is not true at all. Again, there may very well be some out-of-stock issues in the month of March, but all will be made well.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Trout Langston said:


> The good news is you are speaking without some with first-hand information. OGS is not being displaced. It is not true at all. Again, there may very well be some out-of-stock issues in the month of March, but all will be made well.


Fantastic! I'm so glad I'm wrong.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

TommyTree said:


> Fantastic! I'm so glad I'm wrong.


I'll send you the hospital bill... For the heart attack you caused me to have.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Hmm, looks like this might be what Trout Langston was hinting at...

Stokkebye, Lane, STG Shake-Up | The #1 Source for Pipes and Pipe Tobacco Information


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> Hmm, looks like this might be what Trout Langston was hinting at...
> 
> Stokkebye, Lane, STG Shake-Up | The #1 Source for Pipes and Pipe Tobacco Information


Is it just me, or do we need to get a picture of Leonard with a pipe in his mouth!


----------



## Trout Langston (Dec 1, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> Hmm, looks like this might be what Trout Langston was hinting at...
> 
> Stokkebye, Lane, STG Shake-Up | The #1 Source for Pipes and Pipe Tobacco Information


You are correct sir. Glad we are finally able to get the word out there officially. I'll start a new thread shortly about Lane assuming stewardship of the Stokkebye portfolio, but the pipes magazine article sums up most of the details. Main points are that NOTHING is being discontinued, NOTHING is changing about the products, and out of stock issues should become a thing of the past.


----------

